#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-09
<Tatewaki> ?Hvordan "disabler" man mobil broadband? Jeg bruger Kubuntu og når jeg rebooter eller gå ud af suspend vil networkmanager have at jeg sætter mobil broadband op
<Eliasen> ?spørgsmål Kan man godt have 2 trådløse routere sat til den samme switch, hvis nu jeg f.eks. vil have den ene i stuen og den anden på mit værrelse?
<MikeDK> heh
<MikeDK> måske man skulle tænke på at få nogle bedre antenner til den trådløse router
 * ahf har også et par trådløse routere sat op i et WDS netværk
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg må sande jeg har gjort den fejl at trykke på updater, så nu ser mit ubuntu helt anderledes ud og var fint til freds med 9.10 er der en måde at få gnome til at ligne sig selv på igen?
<ChrisBuchholz> nikolaj_basher: under login vælger du "klassisk gnome" i session menuen
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, log ud, vælg dit brugernavn, nederst på skørmen vælger du så Ubuntu Classic, og skriver så dit kodeord til sidst og derefter vil du så logge ind den GNOME du kender fra 10.10
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, vær dog opmærksom på at det for dig er pest eller kolerea med Ubuntu "Oneiric Ocelot" 11.10, da den kun kommer med Unity og Gnome 3 der har Gnome shell der ligner Unity
<lars_t_h> nå jeg havde ikke lige set at Christoffer havde svaret før mig (jeg bruger en ny IRC klient)
<frakol> ? Finders der en taskmanager til Unity, så man kan se hvad man har kørende - altså evt. i toppen (altid fremme) så man kan vælge fra den uden man skal se Panelet (eller bruge alt+tab) hilsen frahm
<lars_t_h> frakol, åbn en termianl og skriv 'ps -A | less' (q tast aflæser less apgeren), eller start 'top' - også i en terminal, du kan også installere htop, også starte htop i stedet
<lars_t_h> *s/apgeren/pageren
<lars_t_h> der findes nok en gui der kan det samme men jeg bruger altid terminal programmer
<frakol> tak - har lige set på det, men er ikke lige det... kan også sagtens bruge alt+tab - men ja vanens magt fra windows ;) - men tak
<lars_t_h> frakol, ja ok - jeg fik ikke lige læst hele dit spørgsmål - ok, altså et program der kan skifte imellem GUI programmer. Så vidt jeg ved er der ikke en indicator der akna dt i Unity, og er du ikke i Nattys Unity er det en applet du skal kigge efter i pakke arkiverne. Hot tip. søg efter den pakke med Synaptic fra System > Administration, ellers er der debian Search som du lige skal installere først.
<lars_t_h> Debian Search er god til at kigge fter pakker. Tip: Den giver mulighed for installere men det virker ikke i Debian Search.
<lars_t_h> *s/fter/efter
<lars_t_h> *s/"akna dt"/"kan det"
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-10
<KristianDK> sbc, så er jeg her :P er egentlig altid på IRC, så lidt dumt jeg ikker er herinde
<sbc> KristianDK: Velkommen til kanalen :) Og godt at se dig
<sbc> Jeg er nysgerrig... bor du i Schweiz ?
<KristianDK> sbc, ja, det gør jeg ;) Er lige flyttet for 1,5 måned siden, fordi jeg har fået et job som "software engineer" hernede
<KristianDK> www.divio.ch ;)
<KristianDK> hvis du kender django, så er det os der bl.a. laver django-cms og django-shop
<sbc> tillykke med det
<KristianDK> jo tak ;)
<sbc> mit tysk er ikke så godt, så jeg kan ikke lige lure hvad I laver. Men der er noget mad på forsiden kan jeg se ;)
<KristianDK> sbc, well, det er mit sku heller ikke :P men de forstår heldigvis også engelsk - vi laver alt muligt inden for web - som sagt, primært django, hvis det siger dig noget
<KristianDK> men jeg skal nok lige kigge regnskabet igennem i aften og skrive en lille bemærkning ;)
<sbc> ahh, yes. Jeg har hørt om det (aldrig brugt det).
<MikeDK> sbc, ja det er jo det typiske når man vil være lukket, at man ikke køre et fælleskabssprog
<MikeDK> såsom m$ og apple
<sbc> cool med regnskab. Så når vi det hele til på søndag :)
<ahf> MikeDK: eh?
<sound-natty> ahf:  det er tirsdag
<ahf> MS, Apple og alle andre har helt sikkert et ganske veldefineret fællessprog, men de enkelte medarbejdere må selvfølgelig snakke whatever they feel like når de snakker med hinanden
<sound-natty> ahf: jeg skulle sparke til dig
<ahf> sound-natty: yup
<ahf> jeg er ikke hjemme. at sparke til mig mellem 8 og 18 er rimelig ligemeget
<sound-natty> ha ha ja men det kunne være du så huskede det når du kom hjem
<ahf> tvivler :P
<sound-natty> så sparker jeg ikke hårdt nok
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Hej jeg prøver at installere ubuntu på en usb stick, følger guiden og bruges ubuntu's universial usb installer. og det hele køre perfekt, men når jeg så prøver at genstarte computeren med usb sticken i siger den bare: SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter anvin et al , og så kommer den ikke videre
<Ubuntubruger6> nogen der ved hvad jeg gør forkert?
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger6, hej
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger6, så det lykkeds dig aldig at starte fra USB'en?
<AJenbo_> Du kan få dette problem med nogle bioser der emulere usb'en på en uheldig måde.
<AJenbo_> Jeg tror også det kan ske hvis du forsøger at lave en USB
<AJenbo_> med et værktøj der ikke er kompatible med den udgave du lægger på disken.
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger6, gør du det fra windows? og hvilken udgave af ubuntu forsøger du dig med?
<AJenbo_> du kan eventuelt prøve at ændre på usb emulerings indstillingerne for din bios
<AJenbo_> hvilken maskine er det du prøver at boote på.
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg bruger ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64 og jeg bruger Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.4.4 til at lave den med
<Ubuntubruger6> og det er en hp pavillon dv7 bærbar computer
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger6, er det fra en windows installation du forsøger at lave USB installen?
<AJenbo_> hmm jeg kan se en del HP maskiner har problemer med at boote fra USB
<MikeDK> ja men burde ikke være et problem med DV6/7/9 modellerne
<MikeDK> har selv en DV9000 model og der er absolut ingen problemer med at boote fra USB
<MikeDK> og DV-6/DV-7/DV-9 modellerne er videreudviklingen af DV6000/DV7000/DV9000 modellerne
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg har prøvet med en anden usb stick nu, og så har jeg også prøvet at bruge unetbootin til at installere det med på en af dem
<Ubuntubruger6> så prøver lige at genstarte :)
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg siger mange gange tak for hjælpen =) kommer på lige om 5 min =)
<Ubuntubruger6> igen :)
<MikeDK> vent lige
<Ubuntubruger6> ok =)
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger6, er det fra en windows install du har lavet USB-sticken på ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja :)
<MikeDK> eller fra en gammel ubuntu install du har lavet det på
<MikeDK> okay
<Ubuntubruger6> det er noget helt lort?
<MikeDK> unetbootin skulle virke fra windows af
<MikeDK> nej burde være ok
<Ubuntubruger6> skal jeg prøve at genstarte?
<AJenbo_> ellers burde det virke uden problemer med cd
<MikeDK> ja ellers kan du jo komme igen :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> det gør jeg =) også hvis det virker :)
<MikeDK> k
<Ubuntubruger6> by the way, har du nogen sinde haft cyber foran dit nick mikedk?
<MikeDK> heh nope
<Ubuntubruger6> oki :) kunne være det var dig =)
<MikeDK> men har fået den besked fra andre før :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe, fra de gamle 2600 dage =D
<MikeDK> ??
<AJenbo_> hack
<MikeDK> 2600?
<AJenbo_> MikeDK, det er en hacker klup
<MikeDK> aah okay
<Ubuntubruger6> phreaking, lock picking ovs..
<AJenbo_> ja og en spille maskine
<Ubuntubruger6> så mødes man første fredag i hvert måned :) på københavns banegård og på århus banegård =)
<Ubuntubruger6> og der var en der hed cybermikedk :)
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger6, køre det stadig for har ikke kunde finde det
<MikeDK> mener at have stødt på cybermike nicket før, men ikke cybermikedk
<AJenbo_> på hjemme siden står der et er på en bare, men der er der sku ingen der har hørt om den slags
<Ubuntubruger6> nej, 2600.dk siden er også lukket helt ned :) ærgeligt for der var alle de tekster der var skrevet af danskere samlet =) da lidt sjovt =)
<AJenbo_> de spiller godt nok guitar hiro der men det er lige som ikke det samme
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe :)
<Ubuntubruger6> prøver lige at genstarte =) brb 5 min =9
<MikeDK> ok
<AJenbo_> held og lykke
<Ubuntubruger6> takker :)
<Ubuntubruger3> crap =D det funkede ikke :)
<Ubuntubruger3> typisk =) købte en stick i kvickly så jeg kunne rode med ubuntu nu jeg er på et død sygt kursus i kbh
<Ubuntubruger3> og så funker det ikke :/
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger3, hvor i KBH er du, jeg kunne komme forbi med en cd :)
<Ubuntubruger3> hehe jeg er inde på holmen?
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger3, hmm kunne da godt lige tage en omvej der forbi, hvis du er ok med 10.04 og 10.10 så kan jeg være der ca. en time.
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger3, hvis du vil kan du lige skrive den præsise adresse i en pm
<Ubuntubruger3> det er inde på Marine Station Holmen, kan saktens gå op til indgangen ( der er ingen adgangskontrol), men har ikke lige nogle penge på mig
<AJenbo_> ubuntu er da gratis :D
<AJenbo_> jeg sider alige vel bare og ruger på foreningens 300 cd'er
<Ubuntubruger3> sidder lige og tænker, tror jeg fjerner min truecrypt encryption fra min harddisk, så kan jeg bare installere det normalt og få sådan en boot menu op så kan kan vælge mellem ubuntu og windåse
<Ubuntubruger3> agg! det kan jeg sq da heller ikke =D
<Ubuntubruger3> når jeg ikke kan boote op fra sticken =D
<AJenbo_> tænkte du på wubi installation?
<Ubuntubruger3> men kan jeg ikke installere det fra din cd så?
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg kan jo lige høre på "skolen" imorgen om de har en brændbar cd jeg kan låne. så kan jeg vel boote op fra cd'en og installer det der fra?
<AJenbo_> jo det burde du kunne, der skal så lige være fri plads til partitionen når du har en krypteret disk vil jeg tro
<AJenbo_> men du kan hvertfalg køre det som live
<AJenbo_> og så kan du eventuelt gemme på din usb :)
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg takker rigtig mange gange Ajenbo_ og fedt du gad og køre forbi, men prøver lige at se om jeg kan finde en cd på skolen, ellers må jeg købe en, næsten for bøvlet at du skal starte en bil op for det :)
<Ubuntubruger3> prøver lige at par gange mere med mine usb sticks =)
<AJenbo_> har ikke bil...
<AJenbo_> skal alige vel der ind ad
<Ubuntubruger8> Hay  (mega smilie)
<Ubuntubruger8> Ajenbo fik det til at virke
<Ubuntubruger8> sidder p[ ubuntu nu
<Ubuntubruger8> aabentbart mine usb stick der er daarlige
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger8, fedt nok :)
<AJenbo_> køre det ellers godt på maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger8> hehe ja, men skal vel installere det for at aendre i ting, saa som at faa dansk keyboard og saadan noget
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger8, du burde have fået et valg om sprog under opstart.
<AJenbo_> Hvis du har lavet en Presistent (ved ikke om man kan de med windows værktøjerne) så kan du fint installere programmer og lave ændringer på usben.
<Ubuntubruger8> hmm. hehe saa virker det kun naesten nu, men gaar da klart den rigtige vej
<AJenbo_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/Universal-USB-Installer.png
<AJenbo_> nederst kan du se slideren der bestemmer om du skal kunne lave ændringer eller ej
<AJenbo_> Her er det samme i en anden udgave
<AJenbo_> http://imagenes.sftcdn.net/es/scrn/98000/98707/universal-usb-installer-03-584x462.png
<Ubuntubruger8> wee!!
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg takker sindsygt mange gange AJenbo
<AJenbo_> du skal bare passe på med ikke at fylde den helt ud for så vil den ikke starte har jeg oplevet
<Ubuntubruger8> det gør jeg :)
<Ubuntubruger8> hehe hvor er det fedt det her =)
<Ubuntubruger8> rigtig mange gange tak :) nu er det noget at lege med =)
<Ubuntubruger8> prøer lige at genstarte =)
<Ubuntubruger3> det køre ahh det spiller max :) takker mange gange igen :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-11
<kristian_> hmm... har lige sat en ekstra hdd i denne maskine
<kristian_> jeg kunne ikke få den til at virke med ext3, så jeg formaterede til ext2 og satte den op med mountmanager
<kristian_> så kopierede jeg en stor fil over for at teste.... md5sum siger, den er forskellig fra originalen... er min hdd i stykker?
<lars_t_h> kristian_, smartctl er din ven, System > Administration > Diskredskab har også en grafisk GUI til at lave S.M.A.R.T. tests
<kristian_> jeg er ved at prøve med bonnie
<lars_t_h> mand, solsortene er kulrede herude foran mit vindue, jeg tor den leder efter dens unge som taget af katten for 4 timer siden
<lars_t_h> den har pippet konstant lige siden
<kristian_> http://pastebin.com/85UAxM4W
<kristian_> lars_t_h, output af smartctl
<lars_t_h> kristian_, linie 31 - den er ikke færdig endnu! når du starter smartctl renuerer den ret hurtigt til terminalen, men den har sat HDD controlleren på arbejde, og når den er færdig kommer der et svar (tager op til  flere timer at køre den længste test)
<kristian_> ah
<lars_t_h> 's/renuerer/returnerer
<lars_t_h> så husk at lade terminal være åben
<kristian_> jeg er ved at køre smartctl -t offline nu
<kristian_> ja
<lars_t_h> kristian_, kig i man page for smartctl nederst
<kristian_> jeg har kigget lidt rundt i dokumentationen, men synes der er ret meget af den ;)
<kristian_> jeg snupper en lur og krydser fingre for den er færdig når jeg vågner ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian_, det jeg mener er at du skal kigge i "EXAMPLES", kig også under den option der hedder -t|--test
<kristian_> ah ja, der var lidt
<kristian_> regardless, jeg tager den lur ;)
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej
<Ubuntubruger2> Har brug for hjælp.. Nogle der har forstand på det her ubuntu? Er nybegynder..
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Når jeg sætter min bærbar på dvale/hvile/standby, og igen efter et stykke tid, åbner den igen, så er der sort skærm og kan intet gøre andet end at slukke for den og tænde igen.. Hjælp mig..
<Ubuntubruger2> "?spørgsmål"
<Ubuntubruger9> Er der nogen der ved om man kan tilgå USB portene gennem Wine?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-12
<Ubuntubruger6> hej, er det korretk at forum er nede ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ups - den kører igen, sorry !
<sound-natty> Ubuntubruger6: udbyderen har nogle problemer så det presenterer hvide sider anske ofte det er korrekt
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6,  hvis du skulle få held med at komme online, kan du under vigtige beskeder læse dette :
<pixiarvai> Som en del brugere herinde nok har oplevet, har forum et lille midlertidigt problem med forbindelsen til vores server, hvilket resultere i blanke sider i browseren.
<pixiarvai> Udbyderen er kontaktet, og vi ser frem til en hurtig løsning af problemet.
<pixiarvai> På forum's vejne vil jeg også beklage at det kan være svært at skrive indlæg, da man ikke kan være sikker på at det bliver gemt, så jeg vil anbefale at man lige gemmer en kopi af en evt. tekst i feks. Open Office, så kan man nemt kopiere teksten ind til forum, hvis indlægget ikke gemmes.
<pixiarvai> PS : Jeg måtte skrive et indlæg helt om fordi jeg ikke gemte det ;)
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Jeg kan ikke logge på vores trådløse netværk med en Ubuntu-maskine... hvad kan der være galt?
<pixiarvai> sound-natty,  ^
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger9, jeg ved ikke så meget om det, men du kan jo starte med at gennemgå dette afsnit http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20 , og hvis det ikke hjælper må vi fange en der ved mere
<Ubuntubruger9> Problemet er at når jeg har skrevet koden til netværket, søger den og beder mig igen om at skrive koden
<decibyte> jeg oplevede engang noget lign. med et halvgammelt netkort. det viste sig at kombinationen af kort og ubuntu ikke understøttede den rigtige type af kryptering.
<decibyte> så vidt jeg husker er der en dropdown hvor man kan vælge hvilken type kryptering man bruger. står den på det rigtige? og er det rigtige på den liste? det var det ikke for mig.
<Ubuntubruger9> decibyte, man kan kun vælge en type
<Ubuntubruger9> eller jeg kan¨
<decibyte> er den ene type den samme som den type du bruger på netværket?
<Ubuntubruger9> I dropdownmenuen står der "WPA og WPA2 personlig" og netværkstypen er WPA-PSK / WPA2-PSK
<decibyte> jeg er ikke så stærk i hvad de forskellige typer betyder. måske der er en anden der ved om de 2 passer sammen?
<KristianDK> decibyte, det skulle umiddelbart passe sammen
<decibyte> æv. så er det nok ikke det der er galt :(
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg prøver lige at skifte lidt rundt på typen inde i routeren
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: de er ikke fordi du har mac-filtrering eller sådan noget lign slået til på netværket?
<KristianDK> Ubuntubruger9, har du brugt den samme computer på det trådløse netværk tidligere?
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja, det har jeg, det er erfter vi har fået statisk IP-adresse at den ikke vil
<Ubuntubruger9> Men den burde jo stadig kunne forbinde til routeren selvom IP'en er anderledes
<Ubuntubruger9> Okay, nu har jeg prøvet alle de forskellige krypteringer, og ingen af dem virker
<KristianDK> Ubuntubruger9, har du husket at slette eventuelle (gamle) gemte konfigurationer af det trådløse?
<Ubuntubruger9> Hov!
<decibyte> findes der mon en restricted driver til dit netkort?
<Ubuntubruger9> Nu har jeg fundet et sted man kan ændre netværkets sikkerhed inde i Ubuntu
<lars_bauer> ?spørgsmål hostname giver ubuntu som svar på min maskine. Hvordan kan jeg omdøbe min maskine til f.eks ubuntu-server ?
<decibyte> lars, så vidt jeg kan finde frem til skal der 3 ting til:
<decibyte> lars_bauer: 1) kør: sudo hostname detnyenavn
<decibyte> lars_bauer: 2) ret navnet i /etc/hosts
<decibyte> lars_bauer: 3) ret navnet i /etc/hostnames
<lars_bauer> Super
<decibyte> lars_bauer: og så prøv evt. at genstarte og se om det er ændret permanent. der er nogle der skriver at det ikke virker for dem.
<decibyte> link: http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2008/05/16/ubuntu-changing-hostname-from-command-line/
<Munksgaard> Isn't there a function which, given a list and a predicate function, returns true if the predicate function returns true given each of the elements in the list? I think it's called "any" or something in python
<Munksgaard> ups, forkert channel :D
<Munksgaard> (jeg fandt den, den hed every)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-13
<lars_bauer> decibyte, Fik det til at virke :O)
<ubuntu> ?spørgsmål. Lidt hjælp til fejldiagnosticering...En der har lidt tid?
<ubuntu> Britta her, men kører fra en live cd.
<TLE> ubuntu: lidt
<TLE> men det kommer anpå til hvad
<ubuntu> TLE jeg ved det ikke, men jeg prøver at søge telefionisk hjælp. Kommer nok til at skulle reboote etc. etc. Men tak :o)
<Ubuntubruger4> Hejsa - nogen af jer der ved hvordan man kan få nemID til at virke med Ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg er totalt novice, så har stor brug for hjælp
<sbc> Ubuntubruger4: Det burde virke med java. Hvad har du prøvet, og hvor går du i stå?
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg går i stå ved at "boksen" hvor brugernavn og kodeord skal skrives - ikke kommer frem
<Ubuntubruger4> Kan man sceen dumpe herinde?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, du skal paste dit billede i en pastebin, og så smide det link herinde som pastebin'en giver dig tilbage - du kan naturligvis også bruge din egen webserver ...
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, så svaret er nej, IRC er kun-tekst
<Ubuntubruger4> ok, jeg prøver at lede videre på nettet - synes bare ikke helt jeg får de skærmbilleder i 11.04 som de viser (for 10.04) i guiden : http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/01/18/installation-af-java/
<pakster> ?spørgsmål mit signup til ubuntudanmark.dk failede med en masse "[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 4565" fejl
<pakster> er der en der kan hjælpe
<pakster> ?spørgsmål hvordan får jeg sshd til at starte når min maskine booter? efter jeg installerede ubuntu-desktop gør den det ikke længere
<MikeDK> pakster, tror du skal tage den med ro, for der har været fejl på forum de sidste par dage
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, den er oppe at køre igen
<lars_t_h> pakster, du skal redigere i en tekst fil
<lars_t_h> det er ... (vent)
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, det hjælper jo sådan set ikke på at der er fejl når folk registrere sig på forum
<lars_t_h> ok, nå sådan
<lars_t_h> pakster, du skal redigere i /etc/rc.local
<lars_t_h> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<lars_t_h> nano skal lige installeres først med:
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get install nano
<MikeDK> ellers kan han jo bruge gedit
<lars_t_h> indsæt på en ny linie nederst i filen:
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ikke på en server
<MikeDK> aah nej
<pakster> nederst står der exit 0
<lars_t_h> øv jeg har ikke lige installeret ssh serveren
<lars_t_h> men du kan få den fulde sti og filnavn med:
<lars_t_h> whereis sshd
<pakster> men skal jeg indsætte /etc/init.d/ssh start der?
<lars_t_h> såvidt jeg lige husker det
<lars_t_h> du skal bruge den der hedder noget med bin
<lars_t_h> pakster, du skal oprette Sys V init scripts
<lars_t_h> *ikke oprette
<lars_t_h> pakster, sudo apt-get install openssh-server tror jeg at det er
<lars_t_h> så er den inde
<pakster> jeg har installeret serveren, og den har kørt fint tidligere
<lars_t_h> jeg vil næsten tro at den installerer sig selv tilat statre op automatisk, det er det den gør på selv en desktop maskine
<lars_t_h> pakster, kør den her kommando:
<lars_t_h> sudo netstat -46lp
<pakster> yes, men af en eller anden grund stoppede den da jeg installerede "ubuntu-desktop"
<lars_t_h> den fortæller dig hvilke IPv4 og IPv6 service der lytter
<lars_t_h> pakster, hvor gjorde du det?
<lars_t_h> du har ikke noget at bruge en desktop på på en server
<pakster> det er en ubuntu server version, hvor jeg ville teste noget vnc
<pakster> men det slog ssh ihjel
<pakster> men jeg har consol adgang
<lars_t_h> har du lejet en VPS, bruger den sikkert alt for meget RAM, og så har virtualiseren stoppen din VPS
<lars_t_h> *stoppet
<pakster> yeps, det er en vps men det er ikke det der er flaskehalsen
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> pakster, ok, men du får ikke noget ud af at installere ubuntu-desktop, medmindre du sidder ved maskinen fysisk og der er en skærm tilsluttet
<pakster> jeg skulle bruge et desktop, til en af mine programmer
<pakster> og vnc var helt fint
<pakster> men ellers tak for hjælpen
<pakster> jeg skriver inde på forumet når det kører ordenligt igen
<MikeDK> seriøst lars_t_h .......hvis folk vil ha en desktop på deres server-install, så lad dem for helvede installere en desktop, hvad skulle problemet være ved det andet end at man kan rette systemet til, hvis der skulle være noget?
<lars_t_h> ok, men bruger du bare /etc/rc.local sådan som jeg skrev før til at state ssh serveren
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, fis af
<MikeDK> lige over
<lars_t_h> du begynder bare ikke at sige for helvede til mig
<MikeDK> ka du vel høre jeg gør
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, jeg gør opmærksom på at du ikke overholder CoC
<lars_t_h> pakster, er du med på hvordan du gør det med /etc/rc.local ?
<pakster> skulle jeg ikke blot indsætte den linie i rc.local og så spiller det
<MikeDK> gør du bare det lars_t_h, så skal jeg gøre dig opmærksom på en masse andre ting
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, såsom?
<lars_t_h> pakster, i en /etc/rc.local skal Ubuntu bruge hele stien til programmet, f.eks. /usr/sbin/et_server_program, i stedet for bare server_program
<pakster> hmm
<lars_t_h> du kan bruge whereis til at skrive stien til programmet
<lars_t_h> whereis bash for at finde bash f.eks
<pakster> så hvis jeg indsætter /usr/sbin/sshd
<pakster> men den skal ikke bruge nogle parametre?
<lars_t_h> pakster, ja helt rigtigt
<[dmp]> pakster: Hvis sshd virker ved manuelt start; ville jeg starte med at proeve med blot; sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<lars_t_h> pakster, jo selvfølgelig, men husk at du ikke kan bruge bash shell variable, det er dash shellen der kører /etc/rc.local
<pakster> ahh jeg læste i et forum hvor en beskrev det uden "s" i defaults. der failede kommandoen
<lars_t_h> pakster, god ide - den har jo en config fil den kigger i
<lars_t_h> ups, [dmp] havde ikke lige set at du var der
<pakster> "sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults" var den magiske kommando. tak for hjælpen begge to
<lars_t_h> pakster, sov godt og god weekend :)
<pakster> tak :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-14
<Toddi> Hej. Det virker som om at min update manager er gået i stykker. Hvis man åbner den får jeg en fejlmeldelse hvorefter den lukker sig selv ned. Jeg har prøvet at genstarte.
<Toddi> Fejlmeldelsen er;
<Toddi> Ah .:S jeg kan ikke copy paste. :/
<Toddi> E:Encountered a section with no Package:header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dk.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or open
<snigepige> Toddi, hey - hvis du skriver '?spørgsmål' er der større sandsynlighed for at folk ser dit spørgsmål :O)
<Toddi> ?spørgsmål
<Toddi> - Jo tak. :)
<snigepige> så lidt *det eneste JEG kan hjælpe med :O)
<cromag> well..
<cromag> hvis dit engeske er på nogenlunde level: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742
<cromag> det ligner meget det samme problem, gør det ikke ?
<cromag> ud over dist'en
<cromag> det lader til følgende afhjælper:
<cromag> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<cromag> sudo apt-get update
<cromag> kigger lige hvad jeg har dér..
<Toddi> Jo ... Men vil helst ikke gøre noget forkert. q:
<cromag> det er klart :)
<cromag> jeg læser det som om folk har fået det fixet den fej :)
<cromag> og som jeg ser det, jeg kigger lige igen, lader det bare til at indeholde pakke informationer
<cromag> jeg prøver lige selv den command inden.
<cromag> det lader til at være dér den placere informationer fra en apt-get update.
<cromag> sudo apt-get update selvf.
<cromag> så du har opdaterede pakke informatioer
<Toddi> Super
<Toddi> Ja, nu henter den vist en masse.
<cromag> du har fjernet filerne først ?
<Toddi> Jo :)
<cromag> finno
<Toddi> Update manager virker igen. :)
<Toddi> - Tak.
<cromag> perfekt.
<cromag> så lidt :)
<Toddi> MEn ved ikke hvofor den gik i styrker i første omgang. Jeg har så vidt jeg ved ikke rørt ved noget.
<cromag> næh - det kan være mange ting der lige pløjede noget ned :)
<cromag> men heldigvis er det sket før for andre, og de havde en løsning :)
<cromag> for at være ærlig: eneste jeg gjorde var at paste "E:Encountered a section with no Package:header" ind i google - den første post lød på "solved" og lignede meget..
<Toddi> Jep. Og så er der jo også fint man lige kan tjekke her før man begår sig ud i alt for mange farlige komandoer.
<cromag> men det passer mig rigtig godt det var så nemt for mig at hjælpe ;)
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål problemer med forum: "Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 11010048) (tried to allocate 39 bytes) in /customers/ubuntudanmark.dk/ubuntudanmark.dk/httpd.www/wp-includes/pomo/mo.php on line 172"
<lars_t_h> Tid til at skifte hostingudbyder med mere RAM til PHP?
<lars_t_h> Jeg har Gigahost, hvor man har 64 MB RAM, imod one.com's 16 MB RAM til PHP fortolkeren
 * [dmp] har 128M paa mit webhotel .. men one.com's priser taget i betragtning, forstaar jeg nu godt at man ikke faar ret meget :)
<lars_t_h> [dmp], ja det er klart - jeg skiftede til gigahost fordi man ikke kunne købe sig til mere RAM til PHP fortolkeren
<lars_t_h> [dmp], hvem har du webhotel hos?
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: Ikke nogen. Jeg driver et lille webhotel, men kunderne er kun nogen man kender eller nogen jeg har arvet. Gider ikke at bruge energi paa at skabe en forretning som webhoster - med de forventninger kunderne vil have til baade pris og drift...
<lars_t_h> [dmp], ubuntudanmark burde egentlig have sin egen VPS, så kører det hele li'som noget hurtigere (jeg synes at forum er lidt for langsom)
<lars_t_h> [dmp], ja pris og kvalitet følger normalt hinanden op og ned, men der sælges nok lidt mege varm luft i den branche, og går den så går den
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: Well, behoever jo ikke at vaere et vps - blot at serveren ikke bliver presset. Men hvis man giver en 10-12 kr pr domaene, skal der jo mange sites til pr server, foer det begynder at loebe rundt.
<lars_t_h> [dmp], det er klart
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: jeg er dyr iforhold til one, men jeg har heller ikke behov for at presse hardwaren og har tid til at finde folks backups frem, eller lave specielle aendringer, uden at det er helt hul i hovedet
<lars_t_h> [dmp], Gigahost er væsentlig dyrere end one.com, men jeg tror ikke at jeg nogensinde skifter til noget dårligere, nu man har oplevet hvad noget ekstra gør for websites
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: Ja. Og jeg syntes det er pudsigt at folk snidt smider 50kr efter pizza, 80-100kr efter en drink i byen.. men naar det gaelder deres eget website, saa er 20kr famne dyrt
<jarlen> Jeg er noget mere tilfreds med mit webhotel hos unoeuro end da jeg var hos gigahost
<jarlen> Der er kommet noget mere fart på mine siteds
<lars_t_h> jarlen, og de koster ca det samme?
<lars_t_h> Du ved - man får som regel havd man betaler for
<jarlen> Nej Gigahost er en del dyrere
<jarlen> og der har lige doblet prisen fra dag til dag
<jarlen> SÃ¥ jeg skiftede til UnoEuro og fik et noget bedre webhotel til 1/3 af prisen
<lars_t_h> ok, for ikke så mange dage siden betalte jeg ca 300 kr til Gigahost, hvis de vil ha yderligere 300 kr såeh er jeg da åben for at finde en ny et sted inden for EU
<jarlen> de kostede kun 15/måned for kort tid siden
<jarlen> men de blev ikke mærkbart hurtigere af at doble prisen
<Ubuntubruger8> ?? spørgsmål. bare lige et hurtigt spørgsmål (eller 2) der findes en usb installer på ubuntu's hjemmeside. Der var også en anden man kan bruge, nogen der kan huske hvad den hedder? og så når man installere ubuntu skal man lave noget swap drive eller sådan noget, ved i hvor jeg kan se hvad jeg skal oprette af "drev" og det?
<jarlen> Der er en mulighed for at lade installeren selv stå for partitioneringen, så skal du ikke tænke over det
<Ubuntubruger8> men har windows på samme computer?
<jarlen> ah
<jarlen> husk at tage backup
<Ubuntubruger8> hehe er gjort :)
<Ubuntubruger8> men ved du hvad det anden usb installer hed? fik den her den anden dag, men kom til at slette den
<Ubuntubruger8> og nu skal jeg installere ubuntu på min anden laptop =) og af en eller anden grund, virker den fra ubuntu ikke
<jarlen> Et program til at lave en USB-installer, eller hvad?
<Ubuntubruger8> alså installere det på en stick
<jarlen> så du kan køre det fra sticken, eller en usb-installer?
<Ubuntubruger8> skal have det lagt over på min stick
<Toddi> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Ubuntubruger8> så jeg kan installere det der fra =)
<Toddi> ^^ Ved ikke om hjælper.
<uvirtbot> Toddi: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<Ubuntubruger8> Den prøver jeg, takker Toddi =)
<Toddi> Ved ikke om det er det du efter spørger. JEG har ikke selv efarring med det
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg prøver den der =) mærkeligt, gjorde det samme 5 gange sidst og pludselig virkede det. nu skulle jeg så have det ind på min anden laptop, og den er slf ikke 64bit =) så må starte forfra =)
<jarlen> Ja, unetbootin
<Ubuntubruger8> wee den virkede perfekt! :)
<Ubuntubruger8> har lige lidt problemer med skærmen, den har ret voldsom lav opløsning, ved i hvad den "menu" hedder hvor man kan ændre opløsningen?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, prøv at strte Yderligere drivere, der kan være en accelereret grafikkort driver til dig.
<lars_t_h> (den finder selv ud af det)
<lars_t_h> når du har startet programmet altså
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål nogen der har erfaring med scintificlinux https://www.scientificlinux.org/ ?
<smeag0l> *scientificlinux
<MikeDK> den ser da udemærket ud smeag0l, kan se den er kde baseret
<MikeDK> men har ikke erfaringer med den overhovedet
<MikeDK> aaah den fås osse i gnome version kan jeg se nu
<smeag0l> okay
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål - Jeg har fået absolut nok af windows xp - jeg vil skifte til ubuntu:Jeg har kopieret alt vigtigt over på extern HD og er klar til en "format C:/"....hvad mangler jeg?
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg vil sætte stor pris på noget feedback fra andre der har været i samme situation....skifter OS,mail osv
<gameid> Det er bare at gå i gang. Hent iso'en, læg den på dvd/usb og boot på den. Resten giver næsten sig selv.
<Ubuntubruger4> super....det har jeg nemlig lige gjort.... jamen så er jeg offline i nogle minutter . tak for svar
<Ubuntubruger4> #gameid: gælder det også hvis jeg laver en "format C:\"
<gameid> Det kan du vælge undervejs. Installer ved siden af windows, eller fuld format
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg tror jeg har behov for en fuld format.... det er en gammel pc - den trænger
<gameid> :)
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg prøver..... ;)
<asger> ?spørgsmål. Hver gang jeg starter ubuntu op, må jeg ind og skrive alsamixer i terminalen, og skrue op for speaker derinde, og slå mute fra. Hvordan kan jeg sørge for at det er aktiveret hver gang?
<asger> Hvis jeg ikke gør det, har jeg ingen lyd
<ChrisBuchholz> asger: prøv med
<ChrisBuchholz> , efter du har sat indstillingerne som de skal være: `sudo alsactl store`
<ChrisBuchholz> eller bare alsactl store - prøv dig frem
<asger> ChrisBuchholz, ttak, jeg prøver lige
<asger> ChrisBuchholz, Hej. Det virkede sgu ikke rigtigt
<ChrisBuchholz> asger: nej okay
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg har lige geninstalleret mit ubuntu, jeg har ikke formateret mit /home, så den indeholder alle bruger dataerne, den har dog ikke oprettet alle brugerne jeg havde, opretter jeg en bruger i samme navn som før så siger den at bruger biblioteket allerede eksisterer og vil ikke oprette brugeren, biblioteket eksisterer selvfølgelig, er der en måde jeg kan oprette brugeren på og så bruger den det gamle bib
<nikolaj_basher> liotek så jeg har genskabt brugeren?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-15
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har lige installeret Ubuntu 11.04 som dual boot på laptop, men når jeg vil boote på Ubuntu siger den: Der er et problem med konfigurationserveren, (/Usr/lib/libgconf2-4/ggconfsanity-check2 afsluttede med status256)
<Ubuntubruger8> Nogle som har en løsning?
<cromag> kan du komme til en desktop alligevel ?
<cromag> Ubuntubruger8: bruger du kryptering på diske ?
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917306 der lader til at være lidt info.
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg bruger ikke kryptering.
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg kommer kun til Log-in skærmen, men tak for tråden
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger8: Prøv at trykke <ctrl><alt><f1> - kan du logge ind der? (Du kommer tilbage til grafisk brugerflade med <ctrl><alt><F7>)
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg prøver lige at reboote, og så bruge dit tråd, så ser jeg om det hjælper
<Ubuntubruger8> råd*
<Ubuntubruger0> Det er Ubuntubruger8 igen... Jeg prøvede at genoprette systemet, men nu vil Ubuntu ikke gå videre fra bootskærmen...
<wangerin> Hvad mener du med "genoprette" ? Genoprette windows?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg installerede Ubuntu som dualboot tidligere i dag, men så ville den ikke lade mig logge ind, fordi at den sagde følgende: Der er et problem med konfigurationserveren. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfsanity-check-2- afsluttede med status 256)
<Ubuntubruger0> Så prøvede jeg at starte Ubuntu i fejlsikkeret tilstand, og nu vil den ikke gå videre fra den skærm hvor Ubuntu-logoet er og de fem prikker, når jeg booter
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg tror, at jeg har fundet svaret, men jeg kan desværre ikke komme ind i terminalen...
<sbc> Generalforsamling i Foreningen af danske Ubuntubrugere nu i #ubuntu-dk-moede :)
<laoshi_> ok - god fornøjelse med det
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej, jeg har et problem.
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har installerede Ubuntu 11.04 tidligere, så rebootede jeg min laptop, og så ville den ikke logge ind... - Den sagde noget med strømstikket og at jeg skulle kontakte en system administator?
<steffenchr> hm, og den har selvfølgelig strøm ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, jeg har strømmen tilsluttet
<steffenchr> Kan du evt. prøve igen, og skrive den præcise fejlmelding ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, det skal jeg nok (:
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg skriver om senest 5 minutter
<steffenchr> ok
<Ubuntubruger9> SÃ¥ er jeg tilbage
<Ubuntubruger9> Den siger følgende inden jeg når log-in skærmen: Der er et problem med konfigurationsserveren. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gcon-sanity-check-2 afsluttede med statuts 256)
<steffenchr> ok
<steffenchr> 2 sek
<steffenchr> kan du komme ind til en terminal ?
<Ubuntubruger9> Så går jeg videre, og så når jeg log-in skærmen, hvor der står følgende oppe  i højre højre: Standardkonfigurations GNOME strømstyring er ikke blevet installeret korrekt, kontakt venligst din system administator
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja, ved at trykke ctrl alt f1, så kan jeg godt
<steffenchr> hm, en ting du kan gøre i er hvert fald at oprette en ny bruger. Har du krypteret din hjemmemappe?
<Ubuntubruger9> Nej, det har jeg ikke
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg tænkte på, om det kunne have noget at gøre med at jeg kun har tildelt Ubuntu 40.5 GB?
<steffenchr> Så er den lette løsning i hvertfald at oprette en ny bruger, og derefter kopiere dit data derover, og så efterfølgende slette din nuværende bruger..
<steffenchr> Men prøv eventuelt at indtaste denne kommando i terminalen:
<steffenchr> chmod 1777 /tmp
<steffenchr> skal skrives med sudo forresten
<Ubuntubruger9> Det svarer den ikke på
<steffenchr> er heller ikke meningen at den skal skrive noget tilbage. Den har blot ændret rettighederne i din /tmp til det ubuntu normalt bruger
<Ubuntubruger9> Jo, den skriver, at jeg ikke har rettighederne til at skrive det
<steffenchr> ja, så er det fordi du skal skrive den sådan her:
<steffenchr> sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Ubuntubruger9> okay, det skal jeg så skrive. Hvad er mit næste træk så?
<steffenchr> genstart :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Og derefter? oprette ny bruger?
<steffenchr> Ja, hvis ikke det har løst problemet
<steffenchr> hov vent
<steffenchr> Nej ingenting alligevel
<Ubuntubruger9> SÃ¥ jeg rebooter, skriver din kode i terminalen og genstarter og laver ny bruger?
<steffenchr> En anden ting du kan prøve før du opretter en ny bruger, er at geninstallere "GNOME strømstyring"
<Ubuntubruger9> hvordan gør jeg det?
<steffenchr> mh
<steffenchr> to sek
<steffenchr> sudo apt-get remove gnome-power-manager
<steffenchr>  - det skulle gerne fjerne "gnome strømstyring"
<steffenchr> sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<steffenchr>  - skulle installere det igen
<Ubuntubruger9> tak, så prøver jeg lykken, og vender tilbage
<steffenchr> ok. Ellers er det en anden løsning på problemet her: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/13/solved-unable-to-boot-due-to-gnome-power-manager-error/
<steffenchr> Nej ignorer mit link, da det omhandler problemet opstået pga. mangel på disk-plads
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg vender tilbage om 5 minutter
<steffenchr> medmindre det kan være tilfældet selvfølgelig
<steffenchr> ok
<gameid> Her gik jeg og troede at Ubuntu var GUD. Og så vil den ikke vise sig på ekstern skærm :(
<steffenchr> Hva gør du for at få den over på den eksterne skærm ?
<gameid> System, Display. den detekteres fint
<gameid> Skærmen holder op med at brokke sig, når kablet sættes i. Men den kommer aldrig ud af standby
<gameid> Monitors, ikke display
<steffenchr> hm, og du har ikke installeret en nvidia driver eller lignende ?
<gameid> niks, kører helt standard
<lars_t_h> gameid, GUD ... :)
<steffenchr> hm¸ved faktisk ikk lige hva det kan være..
<gameid> Den vil åbenbart heller ikke ændre opløsning på den bærbare's skærm
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, xrandr kan det trick med ekstern skærm, hvis du altså ikke lige bruge en properitær driver for så skal man istedet bruge det kontrolprogram der følger med driveren
<lars_t_h> for ATI skal den installeres seperat
<lars_t_h> altså hvis man bruger ATI properitær driver
<Ubuntubruger6> så er jeg tilbage
<gameid> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD graphics
<Ubuntubruger6> Nu er strømstyrringsproblemet væk, men den kommer stadig op og siger det første...
<lars_t_h> gameid, lige præcis Intel grafikkort burde virke ud af boksen med mindre det er 8xx
<lars_t_h> som slet ikke virker
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, : nå for pokker.. hmm
<gameid> Det er en x200. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:X200
<MikeDK> gameid, hvilken laptop er det du har det problem med?
<Ubuntubruger6> og jeg får ikke muligheden for at oprette ny bruger
<MikeDK> aah
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, ok, men oprettelse af brugere kan vi klare i terminalen skulle jeg da mene :)
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, skal bare lige finde kommandoen
<Ubuntubruger6> Okay...
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6,
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, "Standardkonfigurations GNOME strømstyring er ikke blevet installeret korrekt, kontakt venligst din system administator" er ikke noget jeg er stødt på før men det kan du vel efterinstallere
<MikeDK> har nemlig selv en http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:Edge_13%22 med samme kort
<lars_t_h> har du stadig et problem med det?
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, Du kan oprette en nu bruger med "sudo adduser username" hvor du indsætter det ønskede bruger navn i steder for "username"
<Ubuntubruger6> Nej, efter jeg lavede følgende kommand  så er det ikke kommet mere:sudo apt-get remove gnome-power-manager
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6,
<lars_t_h> du bruger Unity i natty (Ubuntu 11.04), Ubuntubruger6 ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Det ved jeg ikke? Jeg downloadede bare Ubuntu 11.04
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, aah pokkers til enter-tast..! :) men du skal helst have installeret strømstyringen igen, som gøre med "sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager"
<lars_t_h> gnome-power-manager kunne godt være en applet og applets virker ikke sammen med Unity  man skal bruge indicators istedet
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg lavede også den kommand steffenchr
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, jeg sidder på unity lige nu, og der var gnome-power-manager installeret som default, men kan da godt ske der var kommet en applet med :)
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, ok
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, ja ok, jeg har også en maskine med natty, men jeg jeg synes at Unity på Natty har nogle rå kanter - lidt rigelig beta-agtig, så det bliver måske nok først Unity med Oneiric Ocelot. Lidt en skam, for jeg kan godt lide Unity.
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, ja, det hører jeg jo fra næsten alle der, så der må være noget om snakken. Selvom det virker rigtigt godt hos mig. Selvfølgelig er der et par ting som heller ikke lever op til ubuntus standard, Men jeg er fint tilfreds. Og især med alle de nye "lenses" der bliver lavet :)
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, mærkeliogt har jeg overhovedet ikke nogen hardwareproblemer med Natty, men hardware er indkøbt sådanat det er noget der virker ud af boksen med Linux - og Ubuntu har virket ud af boksen de sidste 3 år
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, du skal lige have et link du bliver glad for hvis du ikke kender det ...
<lars_t_h> arh det browservinue har jeg lukket, så jeg skal lige glane i bookmarks ...
<Ubuntubruger6> Ikke for at være påtrængende og ødelægge jeres samtale, men skal jeg bare lave følgende command: sudo adduser (mit username)?
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, Nej jeg har heller ingen hardware problemer på min samsung bærbar. Det eneste "problem" jeg har er at jeg er tvunget til at bruge propritære grafik drivere  for at kunne bruge det ordentligt
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, Ja lige præcis :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg vender tilbage
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, iorden
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/ linker til http://i.imgur.com/cbjs0.png
<gameid> Så fik jeg liv i skærmen, efter lidt flimmergøj. Men den er ikke meget for at køre med begge skærme tændt. Og den eksterne, åbenbart ikke i højere opløsning end 1280x1024 - så får jeg en sort bar i toppen, hvor jeg ikke kan se vinduerne bag
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, super! den er da lige tilføjet som baggrund! mange tak :)
<steffenchr> gameid, hmm, har du prøvet at google lidt rundt for finde ligende problemer ?
<gameid> sæføli
<Ubuntubruger6> SÃ¥ er jeg tilbage igen igen igen - stadig uden held
<Ubuntubruger6> Den siger stadig den lange kode, hvor jeg iikke kan logge ind, selvom jeg har fået ny bruger
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, den der lange kode: hvad er det (jeg er først kommet med på lidt senere). Det kan være jeg kan hjælpe ...
<gameid> Bah, alt over 1024x768 giver sort bar eller tegner ikke skærmen ordentligt op :/
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6, Jeg bliver desværre nødt til at gå, men håber lars_t_h vil forsøge at hjælpe dig lidt videre :)
<lars_t_h> gameid, kedeligt
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, noget du kunne bruge -det fra OMG! Ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger6> lars_t_h, Der er et problem med konfigurationsserveren. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 afsluttede med status 256)
<Ubuntubruger6> Tak for hjælpen steffenchr!
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, gconf er en database af indstilinger ...
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, har du kopieret din /home mappe fra maverick eller lucid og/eller har opgraderet
<Ubuntubruger6> nej, jeg lavede en frisk installation.
<Ubuntubruger6> Som dual med windows
<lars_t_h> Jeg tror at der er nogle indstillger deri som knækker filmen for dem, løsningen er normalt slette den der er i din hjemmemappe, hvilket gør at der skives en med standardinstillinger til din hjemmemappe
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, har du spurgt i forum (der er vist noget med at man ikke kan oprette nye brugere, men det kan godt være væk nu, men jeg ved det ikke
<Ubuntubruger6> den siger fatal error, når jeg prøver at gå ind på forum
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, jeg kan lige kigge i releasenotes for natty - en webside på ubuntu.com der holdes opdatret med kendte problemer, der er også bugs.launchpad.dk
<Ubuntubruger6> Det ville være rart!
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, nå så har du samme problem som mig med forum
<Ubuntubruger6> okay
<lars_t_h> det tager nogen tid så bliv bare hængende ...
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg svarer igen om en halv time, er det fair?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, prøv google med den her tekst:
<lars_t_h> blah bots!
<lars_t_h> " /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256 "
<lars_t_h> uden første og sidste "
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, nogen siger at man køre den her kommando, og så genstarte:
<lars_t_h> chmod 1777 /tmp
<lars_t_h> med sudo foran, så:
<lars_t_h> sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<lars_t_h> Jeg fandt det på http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061084&page=2
<Ubuntubruger6_> nogle der snakker dansk her inde ?
<Ubuntubruger6_> søger hjælp om mac tema mm.
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6_, ja ja vi snakker skam dansk :)
<Ubuntubruger6_> super
<Ubuntubruger6_> kender du noget til hvordan man sætter et tema op?
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, Ja kunne rigtig godt bruge det link fra omgubuntu :)
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6_. ja, hvilken ubuntu kører du med ?
<Ubuntubruger6_> to sek skal lige have gang i den :)
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6_. iorden :)
<Ubuntubruger6_> er ikke sikker er helt ny i det  her men ubuntu 11, et eller andet kan det passe :)
<Ubuntubruger6_> eller hvordan kan jeg se det :=
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6_. ja det lyder meget rigtigt 11.04
<steffenchr> Så er spørgsmålet om du har en bjælke med ikoner ude i højre side?
<Ubuntubruger6_> jep:)
<Ubuntubruger6_> vil godt have den lige som en mac menu vis det kan lade sig gøre :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6_, du skal skife over til classic GNOME, også installere AWN på en bestemt måde - der er er guide eller linkt ilt en guide på forum
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger6_, ok.. med mindre du rigtigt godt kan lide den, så vil jeg synes at du skulle logge ud (Antaget at du allerede er logget ind selvfølgelig).. Når du så er logget ud, kan du trykke på dit bruger navn, og derefter vil der kommer en lille menu nederst på skæmen, hvor der står "ubuntu". Der skal du trykke, og efterfølgende vælge "ubuntu classic"
<Ubuntubruger6_> oki tak jeg prøver mig fram :)
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, god forklaring :)
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, så er han igang med en log ud og log ind
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, hehe tak, sidder her med en ramme x-ray, så det nok derfor jeg får skrevet en masse :)
 * lars_t_h glæder sig til X serverens død, når Wayland kommer, så lukker grafiske programmer ikke nødvendigcis bare fordi X serveren også lukker eller crasher
<steffenchr> ja, det bliver spændende og se hvad wayland (som iøvrigt er døbt efter en dansk et eller andet) kan tilbyde :)
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, smeden Vølund fra nordisk mytologi
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, ah det var der det var :)
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, er du softwareudvikler lige som mig, så kan poste et link til noget om Waylands softwarearkitektur
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, er desværre ikke softwareudvikler endnu.. Skal starte på en uddannelse her efter sommer. Men indtil videre er jeg blot en meget arrangeret ubuntu/linux/computer fanatiker :)
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, jeg er uddannet datamatiker, og IKT diplomingeniør med speciale Teknisk IKT og indlejret software
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, fedt nok. Det lige præcis datamatiker uddannelsen jeg starter ud med her til sommer :)
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, eller efter sommer er det nu nok
<lars_t_h> ok - det er sjovt nok
<lars_t_h> Jeg har det bedst med uddannelser i små trin - det andet kan jeg ikke rigtig overskue
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, Nej det vist også forståeligt nok :), men bliver lige nødt til at smutte en halv times tid :)
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, jeg er uddannet på Tietgen Skolen i odense. Der er det C# og Microsoft Windows + Microsofts visual Studio der er deres udviklingsmiljø
<lars_t_h> man kan mene meget om Microsoft, en lige præcis Visual Studio er et virkeligt godt program, og meget stabilt
<lars_t_h> *s/en lige/men lige
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, er det dig fra før, og du skiftet til Ubuntu classic med et panel i toppen?
<lars_t_h> og sikkert også et i bunden
<gameid> stabilt, heh. Det er det, der crasher mest på arbejdets servere ;)
<lars_t_h> gameid, jeg sagde Visual studio, ikke MS Windows
<Ubuntubruger6> lars_t_h - så er jeg tilbage! Jeg har prøvet den command : sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Ubuntubruger8> nej har jeg ikke i nu sider og kigger på det hele :) er lidt lost :D
<gameid> VC++ ja
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du er lidt upræcis, forstår dig ikke
<Ubuntubruger8> kom ikke igang er ved og lave en bruger på hjemme siden:)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, og hvad er så resultatet? stadig samme fejlmeddelse?
<Ubuntubruger6> Ja, den kommer stadig op og siger det samme....
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, nå sådan
<Ubuntubruger8> men hvad sagde du jeg skulle hente +
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det er muligvis nødvendigt at overveje at installere en tidligere Ubuntu fra bunden af(hedder clean install)
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvordan foregår det?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du skal først skifte til Ubuntu Classic, go så skal du finde en guide til AWN - er det vist hvad den hedder, det er lidt vigtigt at du ikke ødelægger din desktop ...
<lars_t_h> så det skal foregå i den rigtige rækkefølge
<Ubuntubruger8> oki så venter jeg lige til min m8 har tid til og hjælpe mig :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, du skal have en Ubuntu af de tidlige versioner på en CD eller USB og så skal du overskrive din nuværende Ubuntu installation, som en almindelig installation
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg tror bare, at jeg dropper Ubuntu! Der er bare problemer hele tiden....
<Ubuntubruger6> Off offense
<lars_t_h> hvis du bruger Wubi kan du i windows bare afinstallere den Ubuntu på samme måde som man afinstallerer et program og derefter installere Wubien som er på en ældre ubuntu version
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det er ok - natty er kommet alt for hurtig ud på gaden efter min meniing
<Ubuntubruger6> Okay, men tak for hjælpen!!!
<lars_t_h> det var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger4> ellooo igen :D
<steffenchr> Ubuntubruger4, hej hej
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, Tænkte lige på, om du eventuelt skulle være medlem af ubuntudanmark nede i århus ?
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad hedder det program der skal bruges til thems
<Ubuntubruger4> den ber om et eller andet for den kan vise hele temeat
<lars_t_h> hvad mener du med "et eller andet"?, Ubuntubruger4
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, jeg har boede i Århus indtil 05. Oktober 2010, nu bor jeg på Fyn i en større landsby
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, lige en note: Jeg bruger lostIRC, som er meget simepl - den kan ikke gøre opmærksom på at nogen har skrevet itl mig via en applet eller sådan noget
<lars_t_h> *s/simepel/simpel
<steffenchr> lars_t_h, ja okay :) det er fordi, jeg snart flytter til Århus, og vil rigtig gerne komme ind i ubuntudanmark gruppen dernede. Ja okay, jeg ligger heller ikk altid mærke til at ikonet ryster her i Xchat :)
<lars_t_h> steffenchr, kig på ubuntudanmark.dk i menuen er der noget der hedder afdelinger
<lars_t_h> mener jeg
<steffenchr> ja, det rigtigt. Skal også have sendt en mail afsted :)
<lars_t_h> De holder til ude i OSAA - hackerspacen i Århus
<lars_t_h> lækkert sted hvor man kan nørde max
<steffenchr> Ja, det er nemlig det jeg ved :) Kender nemlig en af stifterne af hacker space århus :)
<lars_t_h> ok
<steffenchr> Men jeg må nok smutte for i dag :) kommer nok på sent i aften, eller også først i morgen igen. Vi ses :)
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<lars_t_h> Nu er der nogle idiotiske somliske pirater der har været dumme nok til at kæmpe mod det danske orlogsskib Ebern Snarre. De overgav sig efter 4 døde pirater ved at kylde deres våben overbord.
<lars_t_h> *Esbern Snarre hedder det
<lars_t_h> *s/kylde/kyle
<pakster> kender i den bedste løsning på at opsætte en proxy server?
<pakster> den skal understøtte user/pass
<kristian-t40> hej folkens
<kristian-t40> nogen irssi-brugere her?
<[dmp]> kristian-t40: ja
<Humle91> spørgsmål,jeg prøver på at installere java på min computer, men får den her fejl .  "l/usr/java# sh java_ee_sdk-5_01-linux.bin
<Humle91> java_ee_sdk-5_01-linux.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Humle91> "
<Tatewaki> du skal bare skrive: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Tatewaki> og jeg kan se du prøver at installer jdk'et så du kan evt. bare skrive
<Tatewaki> du skal bare skrive: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Humle91> det ska være version 5, da det er til en ftp server der kun understøtter den version
<jstoone> ?jeg har lige sat min ssh op i fredags, og kiggede så igår i min /var/logs/auth.log og så at der er nogle fra MIT - tror bare de har brug MIT som gateway - som har prøvet at logge ind, de kunne ikke mit brugernavn da de bruge en fuldkommen latterligt dictionary attack, men brude jeg være nervøs?
<Humle91> så vidt jeg har forstået ihvertfald
<Tatewaki> okay så du har hentet java ned
<Tatewaki> umm
<jstoone> Humle91: prøv at skrive "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk" og se om den siger GO til den?
<Tatewaki> lad mig lige se om java 6 er i et repo
<jstoone> Tatewaki: Den er i vores standart repo
<Humle91> er den ikke j_s
<Humle91> jstoone,
<Tatewaki> jeg kan heller ikke finde den
<Humle91> jeg har filen liggende, kan bar ikke pakke den ud
<Humle91> hverken med sh eller /.
<Tatewaki> du kan prøve følgende: chmod +x <filnavn>
<Tatewaki> også ./<filnavn>
<Humle91> er os prøvet :-)
<jstoone> Humle91: Sun Java6 er da i repo? men Java5 er ikke nej, det må i undskylde..
<Humle91> men ska være 5 :S
<jstoone> Humle91: er det et bash/shell program?
<jstoone> det er ikke et .deb program?
<Humle91> er .bin
<jstoone> ah!
<Tatewaki> Humle91: prøv at skriv som jeg sagde. "chmod +x <fil navn>
<Humle91> sh java_ee_sdk-5_01-linux.bin
<Tatewaki> også: "./<filnavn>
<Humle91> har jeg gjort Tatewaki , virkede heller ikke
<Tatewaki> hmm okay
<Tatewaki> hvis det er en bin fil burde det virke med ./
<Humle91> hmod x java_ee_sdk-5_01-linux.bin
<Humle91> chmod: invalid mode: `x'
<Tatewaki> eller sh som du også har prøvet
<Tatewaki> men selve fejlen du skriver tyder på at der er noget galt med install filen
<Tatewaki> det script den køre er ikke korrekt
<Humle91> den isger invalid mode x
<jstoone> Humle skriv   "chmod a+x java_ee_sdk-5_01-linux.bin"
<Tatewaki> kan du prøve at hente det ned igen evt. fra en anden kilde
<Humle91> bash: /.: Is a directory
<jstoone> og derefter skriv     "./java_ee_sdk-5_01-linux.bin"
<Tatewaki> det er ./
<jstoone> Humle91: husk det er ./ ikke /.
<Tatewaki> så punktum backslash
<Humle91> ./java_ee_sdk-5_01-linux.bin
<Humle91> ./java_ee_sdk-5_01-linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tatewaki> okay så du mangler en dependence
<Humle91> yup
<Tatewaki> skriv sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<jstoone> hvis du vil have den nyeste version skriv "sudo apt-get install libstdc++"
<Tatewaki> jeg tror det er version 5 som mangler
<jstoone> ah, det kan du have ret i
<Humle91> var det osse
<Humle91> mange tak for det gutter
<Tatewaki> så lidt :)
<jstoone> det var så lidt (:
<Humle91> jeg gir sku en bajer i lufthavnen
<jstoone> haha
<jstoone> dejligt når man kan hjælpe, også sådan lige før sengetid (:
<Humle91> :-)
<jstoone> Tatewaki: Humle91: har i nogle kommentarer til mit spørgsmål? :S
<Tatewaki> sry hvad var dit spørgsmål?
<jstoone> 2 sek
<jstoone> ?jeg har lige sat min ssh op i fredags, og kiggede så igår i min /var/logs/auth.log og så at der er nogle fra MIT - tror bare de har brug MIT som gateway - som har prøvet at logge ind, de kunne ikke mit brugernavn da de bruge en fuldkommen latterligt dictionary attack, men brude jeg være nervøs?
<Humle91> jeg er først li startet med linux, så kan nok ikke hjælpe dig
<Tatewaki> der er nogle bots som angriber på port 22
<Tatewaki> du kan evt ændre porten for at komme uden om det
<Tatewaki> men nej det behøver du ikke være
<jstoone> cool (:
<jstoone> men jeg havde en god griner over de brugernavne de prøvede, haha
<Tatewaki> hehe
<Tatewaki> der er en del som bare prøver med root
<Tatewaki> men bare ændre porten, det plejer at være nok for de bots etc
<jstoone> de prøvede alt fra "das-user" til "harrypotter" osv xD
<Tatewaki> lol
<jstoone> de prøvede 15 forskellige måder at skrive teamspeak på, det var lidt sjovt (:
<Tatewaki> okay sjovt
<jstoone> men jeg syntes bare det er sjovt, for jeg var lige inde og læse og der er RIGITG mange der bruger MIT som gateway?
<jstoone> Tatewaki: Men tak for det (: nu kan jeg ligge mig trygt i min seng og sove (:
<Tatewaki> så lidt :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-08
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål findes der et program til ubuntu, som kan øge opløsningen på et billed?
<pixiarvai> jeg tror ikke at man kan forøge DPI på et billede
<pixiarvai> eller rettere - jeg arbejdede en del med billeder i 4 mdr, og jeg er ret sikker på, at man godt kan gøre DPI mindre (dårligere grafik), men ikke forøge DPI
<pixiarvai> nikolaj_basher, ^
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, hvad betyder det
<nikolaj_basher> arhh se tidligere svar :-)
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, tænke man kunne lige som en slags fotoforstørring
<nikolaj_basher> men det kan man så ikke
<pixiarvai> forstørring jo
<pixiarvai> men det vil blive mindre skarp, da man ikke forøger antalet af DPI, men blot gør selve størrelsen større
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, så skal jeg have tegnet mit logo om :-)
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> du kan jo højreklikke på et billede, vælge "Ændr størrelse på billede">"Brugerdefineret størrelse" ........ hvis det ikke er så meget du vil scallere, vil du måske ikke se det med DPI
<Kvik> jeg mener photoshop kan gøre det med mit nikon kamra hvis jeg tar dem i RAW, jeg ved det ikke er linux
<Kvik> men findes der ikke et plugin til gimp eller noget
<pixiarvai> Kvik,  det må da blive mere "grynet" hvis man kraftigt forstørre billedet
<pixiarvai> ok, hvis du har et vildt kamera, så sker der jo næppe noget væsentligt
<Kvik> Det er noget med den dubliker DIPen, og kloner eller sådan noget, jeg gik fra 6 MP til 12 MP
<Kvik> Det er et nikon D70
<Kvik> Men kan ikke gøre det på jpg
<nikolaj_basher> Kvik, hvad med png
<Kvik> tror kun det var raw
<Kvik> men det er 5 år siden jeg prøvede det
<Kvik> men det er senge tid nu skal op kl 5:30
<Kvik> super og være arbejdes løs :)
<Kvik> nat nat alle sammen
<nikolaj_basher> Kvik, sov godt
<pixiarvai> nikolaj_basher,  der er nogle værktøjer i Gimp under indstillinger>standardbillede>skabelon ... jeg tog et jpg, og fik det sat til A3 i 300 DPI . billedet fylder over det dobbelte nu, så "et eller andet" er der sket
<pixiarvai> PPI hedder det så her
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, tager det langtid? og sætte sig ind i
<pixiarvai> nej
<pixiarvai> følg stien, og brug dropdownmenuen
<pixiarvai> sry .. det starter under rediger, så stien er Redigerindstillinger>standardbillede>skabelon
<pixiarvai> Rediger>indstillinger>standardbillede>skabelon
<nikolaj_basher> Der skete ikke så meget
<nikolaj_basher> den forblev samme format
<nikolaj_basher> Må jeg prøve at sende det til dig?
<pixiarvai> bredte og højde er også uændret her, men billedet fylder ret meget mere, så jeg vil tro at man kan bruge denne mulighed, og så scallere til ønsket størrelse til sidst .. btw, hvor stort skal resultatet være ?
<pixiarvai> ja da, skal jeg så give den maks, og sende retur ?
<nikolaj_basher> ja
<phibxr> #ubuntu-dk har mere aktivitet end #ubuntu-se i aften. \o/
<pixiarvai> :)
<pixiarvai> nikolaj_basher, hvor mange punkter vil du have højde og bredte ?
<nikolaj_basher> pinnerup_,
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, fedt du fandt en løsning
<pixiarvai> 21mb nu hehe
<pixiarvai> det tager vist lige lidt tid at sende over mail ;)
<nikolaj_basher> ja to sek har en anden løsning
<pixiarvai> den er halvvejs, så pyt med det
<pixiarvai> hmmm, hvorfor har den ikke scalleret præcist som jeg angav
<nikolaj_basher> det er lige meget hvis den er der oppe efter
<pixiarvai> den er stor nok til at fylde en 20" skærm i bredten hehe
<nikolaj_basher> nice
<nikolaj_basher> glæder mig til at se det virker imponerende
<pixiarvai> LOL, det fylder 1645 gange mere end før
<nikolaj_basher> Nice kan se der er en tung mail der skal hentes
<nikolaj_basher> fedt
<pixiarvai> hvis du bruger det som avatar i forum, skifter vi dit brugernavn til "CO2-svinet" ;)
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<pixiarvai> jeg fik faktisk lavet næsten det stunt. jeg fik taget fejl af 2 billeder, og smed et på 3mb på som avatar ... så jeg fik lige et Skype-opkald, med at jeg var et CO2-svin hehehe
<nikolaj_basher> he he he
<nikolaj_basher> så bliver jeg da et MEGA co2 svin
<pixiarvai> har du fået det ned nu?
<nikolaj_basher> Fedt tak det er super godt
<nikolaj_basher> så det kan man så godt for at tage mit spørgsmål op igen :-)
<pixiarvai> åbentbart... jeg tro så at resultatet er pænt fordi det er "tekst", et billede af børn på en legeplads, vil nok ikke kunne forstørres helt så flot
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, det kan der være noget om :-) men det var bare alletiders du gad hjælpe
<pixiarvai> det var da så lidt, jeg lærte også noget her
<pixiarvai> det var i øvrigt "billede>scaller billede jeg brugte. opløsning 4000 billedpunkter/in, og så de 2 størrelser du selv angav
<nikolaj_basher> nice
<pixiarvai> når man så gemmer kommer der noget med "komprimering", den satte jeg på "0"
<MikeDK> man skal bare huske at opløsning ikke er det samme som DPI(Dots Per Inch)
<MikeDK> du ka sagtens ændre en opløsning begge veje, men det betyder ikke at billedet bliver bedre af den grund
<pixiarvai> MikeDK,  ja, jeg ville heller ikke have regnet med at den gik så godt
<MikeDK> kommer jo osse an på hvad størrelse papiret er
<MikeDK> ligesom med vi nu har FullHD 1920x1080 men opløsningen følger ikke med skærmstørrelserne
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, det virker perfekt
<pixiarvai> super
<MikeDK> så på et eller andet tidspunkt så vil der ske en pixelering og man begynder at kunne se de små pixels ligesom nogle fladskærmstv er kommet op i 32" men opløsningen er stadig den samme som de gamle CRT skærme derfor blir billedet grumset at se på
<MikeDK> altså de første HD-ready TV som kom frem
<MikeDK> men igen er det noget som medieselskaberne bestemmer, var det jo osse dengang med VHS og Betamax hvor betamax faktisk var en langt bedre kilde end VHS
<MikeDK> langt bedre kvalitet
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-09
<Vach0n> ?spørgsmål Hejsa, jeg har lige installeret Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, men jeg kan ikke få den til at køre dobbeltskærm, kan i hjælpe?
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål: sudo chmod 444 "sti til fil" giver KUN læserettigheder til alle grupper ? (det er jeg vil frem til)
<jarlen_> pixiarvai: ja til filer. Du skal have 5 (read+execute) for at kunne liste filer i et dir
<pixiarvai> det skal bare blokkeres for alt nyt indhold
<pixiarvai> jeg ved så ikke med læseretten, for unity vil helt sikkert forsøge at læse mappen
<pixiarvai> ~/.local/share/zeitgeist
<jarlen> altså 5 giver read/execute, men du kan ikke ændre i noget
<pixiarvai> ok, jeg prøver med 555
<pixiarvai> mkdir ~/.backup_seneste_filer && cp ~/.local/share/zeitgeist ~/.backup_seneste_filer && rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/* && sudo chmod 555 ~/.local/share/zeitgeist
<pixiarvai> sådan, og man kan endda komme retur
<pixiarvai> 777 må det være
<pixiarvai> RETUR:
<pixiarvai> sudo chmod 777 ~/.local/share/zeitgeist && cp ~/.backup_seneste_filer/zeitgeist/* ~/.local/share/zeitgeist
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-10
<pixiarvai> Vach0n, er det et bootablen usb-stick med Ubuntu du vil lave ?
<Vach0n> Nej, jeg vil lave den bootable med windows, men handlingen skal foregå i ubuntu, da det er det jeg har installeret lige nu :-)
<Vach0n> pixiarvai, ^
<pixiarvai> jeg er ikke med nu (jeg kom vist for sent i seng). hvad skal det bruges til?
<Vach0n> Jeg vil formaterer mit 4GB usb drev, smide windows derpå og boote up fra USB drevet, så jeg kan installere windows på min 420GB partition. Men formateringen af USB drevet skal ske i ubuntu... Hvordan? :-)
<pixiarvai> hmmm hhehe
<pixiarvai> den var være
<Vach0n> Altså, i Windows højreklikker man jo bare, vælger formatér. I det nye vindue vælger du "Boot" så den formaterer den som en boot 'disk'. Men hvordan gøres dette i Ubuntu? ;-). hehe.
<Vach0n> Har søgt og søgt, men synes ikke at finde noget der rent faktisk giver meningen. Så skal man ind og rode i systemfiler osv. Det synes jeg ikke at jeg har lyst til.
<pixiarvai> har du et program (det burde du have) som hedder "Opret opstartsdisk"
<pixiarvai> er det en .iso du har med win?
<Vach0n> Ja, det er en .iso :)
<Vach0n> Men jeg har kopireret indholdet fra .iso'en ud på skrivebordet pt.
<pixiarvai> jeg ved ikke om man kan det med win, men det program kan bruges til at lave den slags med en .iso med ubuntu, hvor at man så både kan kører "live", og installere fra sticket
<Vach0n> Okay, jeg prøver lige.
<pixiarvai> har du fundet programmet?
<pixiarvai> skriv "opret" i "panelhjem", så kommer "oprettelse af startdisk"
<Vach0n> Jeps.
<Vach0n> Efter valg at .iso, så dukker den desværre ikke op.
<pixiarvai> prøv at "maximer" vinduet
<anders__> Vach0n, den fmarte formatere som Boot, installere windows bootloader, hvilket kun microsoft må distribuere så der for kan andre systemer ikke have denne feature.
<anders__> Ubuntu gør i stedet det at den opretter en Boot usb ud fra dens egen iso filer med syslinux bootloader. Men den kan ikke starte dit windows.
<Vach0n> Okay, så jeg er nødsaget til at købe nye DVD disks og brænde win7 ud? :/
<anders__> Så for at løse det fra Ubuntu skal du have fat i en Windows bootloader og så skrive overføre den til USB med dd i terminalen.
<dmcn> unetbootin bør kunne hjælpe dig
<Vach0n> Nu bliver jeg forvirret.
<dmcn> du skal dog sørge for, at disken er formateret korrekt inden du skriver til den fra unetbootin
<dmcn> det er lykkedes mig at lave en windows 7 bootdisk til USB med unetbootin, men det har taget en pæn sjat forsøg at finde den rigtige kombination af filsystem på USB'en, windows image osv.
<anders__> Du kan skaffe en Windows bootloader fra et hvilket som helst drev der er formateret til at boote med enten Vista eller 7
<Vach0n> anders__, men det er jeg ikke lige i nærheden af desværre, da min bærbare køre Zorin OS og min stationær køre ubuntu.
<anders__> Ja så har du nok et lille problem, måske bootloader fra dvd'en kan bruges, men jeg er ikke helt sikker på hvordan man pakker den ud.
<Vach0n> anders__, jeg formatere bare usb'en fra min kærestes XP pc og smider filerne over på USB'en bagefter. På den måde er jeg sikker på at det fungere rigtigt :-)
<anders__> Så bliver det med NT bootloader og den er jeg ikke sikker på vil virke med Windows 7
<Vach0n> Hm...
<cromag> har folk leget med X2go ?
<anders__> Vach0n, hvis du kan starte en maskine fra Windows 7 dvd'en kan du bruge bootsect.exe til at skrive bootloader til USB
<anders__> og der efter burde være hjemme
<Vach0n> anders__, jeg forstår ikke helt ovenstående? Jeg har jo ikke en win7 dvd, det er derfor den skal ligges på en bootable USB :)
<anders__> Ok, så har du måske lidt af et problem med at få det til at lykkeds :/
<anders__> Hvis ikke du har adgang til en vista/7 dvd eller en maskine der køre vista/7 eller en dist der er boot formateret fra enten vista/7 kan jeg nok ikke hjælpe.
<anders__> Jeg ved desværre ikke hvordan man kopiere bootsektor direkte fra en dvd så den skal være bootet så man kan bruge bootsect.exe.
<Vach0n> anders__, Jeg fandt lige nogle duallayer dvd'er som jeg vil bruge til at brænde Win7. Hvilket brænderprogram er godt til Linux?
<anders__> Jeg har ikke rigtig haft problemer med standart programmet udover at det kun kan brænde på 1 drev af gange.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-12
<Ubuntubruger1> ?nu synes jeg ikke rigtig XP kan være med mere - så nu giver jeg lige Ubuntu i stedet for at ryge videre til Win 7 - men - hold da op - jeg er jo næsten reduceret til novice i IT land ,-) For overhovedet sådan rigtig at komme i gang - kunne jeg godt tænke mig at få adgang til gl. USB-Harddisk med diverse backups
<Ubuntubruger1> Hmm fik det vist skrevet forkert - prøver igen
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål: Er lige startet i Ubuntu-land . Ubuntu er installeret - helt ny og ren installation uden noget window- kunne jeg godt tænke mig at få adgang til gl. USB-Harddisk med diverse backups
<Ubuntubruger1> Undskyld troede man kunne trykke ALT+Enter - for at skifte linje
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål: Er lige startet i Ubuntu-land . Ubuntu er installeret - helt ny og ren installation uden noget windows - Fra min Ubuntu OS  kunne jeg godt tænke mig at få adgang til min USB-Harddisk med diverse backups - men kan ikke regne ud, hvordan man gør - Når jeg tilkobler den USB-porten, sker der ingenting
<Kvik> ?spørgsmål min mor køre lubuntu, og efter den har opdateret til 12.04 vil den køre i 1280*1024 men hun vil gerne have den i 1024*768, men så n man genstarter køre den igen i 1280*1024
<Ubuntubruger1> Kvik - ikke fordi jeg kan besvare dit spørgsmål - men har selv opdaget at der er lidt mere ... "aktivitet"... omkring ens spørgsmål på http://ubuntuforums.org - måske skulle du prøve der
<Kvik> okay, men det er fordi jeg fjernstyre den nu :)
<Kvik> Men prøver lige og køre update og distro update for og se om den er færdig
<Kvik> Jeg sidder i midt sverige og hun i DK så tar ikke bare lige hjem :)
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål: Skulle der være nogle kompetente Ubuntu bruger, som har tid til at hjælpe nybegynder udi Ubuntu?
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger4: Det skulle jeg mene.
<jarlen> Jeg håber det klarede dine problemer, for jeg kommer til at løbe nu.
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger4, stil dit spørgsmål, så folk ka finde ud af om de ka hjælpe dig med dine problemer
<Ubuntubruger4> Okay undskyld - det er så alvorligt - at jeg prøver at finde svar alle vegne
<Ubuntubruger4> Så jeg var lige væk
<Ubuntubruger4> Spørgsmålet kan også ses her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16140
<Ubuntubruger4> Logger ud
<Ubuntubruger4> Tak for til dem som kiggede med
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-13
<kstad> Hej, er der nogen som kan fortælle mig hvordan jeg kan installerer Ubuntu Server på en NAS enhed, jeg ønsker at installerer ubuntu server på den, da min enhed ikke kan starte op mere.
<kstad> På forhånd Mange Tak!!! :)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-06
<KingGuru> Hey...Nogle der ved hvorfor mit onboard lydkort ikke har lyd ud af spdif, mens HDMI virker fint.. i bios er den sat til SPDIF som default (kan ikke disable HDMI) ..   (kører 13.04)
<KingGuru> hov .. så lige topic
<KingGuru> ?spørgsmål . Nogle der ved hvorfor mit onboard lydkort ikke har lyd ud af spdif, mens HDMI virker fint.. i bios er den sat til SPDIF som default (kan ikke disable HDMI) ..   (kører 13.04). Har set noget med at den konflikter pga det er 2 digitale på samme udgang, men hvordan fixer jeg det.. jeg er pænt ligeglad med hdmi udgangen..
<KingGuru> har fundet frem til den her side..  meeen.. mangler lidt at vide hvordan pokker jeg lige "implemnterer" den patch
<KingGuru> http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-lib.git;a=commitdiff;h=f5f45589f81c46d4ca4cbbe089441a0f7ac5e197
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-09
<humle85> God Aften !
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-10
<vooze> .
<Ubuntubruger7> hej
<Ubuntubruger7> nogen som ved om HBO nordic kan køre på ubuntu 13,04
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-11
<Ubuntubruger1> hej
<Ubuntubruger1> har lige et spørgsmål jeg håber at i kan hjælpe med
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-06
<ahf> k
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-09
<Strit> Nogen af jer der er gode til Python? :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-10
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej.. jeg har en udfordring med opdatering af ubuntu 13.04,  skriver i softwareopdatering: Kunne ikke hente information om softwarearkiv.. har prøvet at søge i fora, men posterne beskriver ikke mit problem(tror jeg)
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har ikke nogen mulighed for at se hvor 'softwareopdatering' fejler idet der ikke gives mulighed for detaljer
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-11
 * ball waves
<Strit> hey
<ball> Hello Strit
<CybergeekDK> ey
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-06
<Ubuntubruger3> Hey
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har brug for hjælp med GNU GRUB som kommer op når jeg booter
#ubuntu-dk 2016-05-10
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej Alle :) Jeg er newbie og er i gang med at prøve at live min gamle HP Pavilion dv5000 op med Ubuntu desværre uden held ... Jeg har været inde og hente den seneste version men når jeg køre iso så starder der nærmest bare en dos promt er det normalt?
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg troede Ubunto nærmest var en light version af Windows :)
<Ubuntubruger6> "?spørgsmål"
<mads-> Ubuntubruger6: Hvor i processen går det galt?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-05-15
<ulrik> Hej er der nogle der kan hjælpe mig med at formater et USBstik, som påstår at der kun er read only rettigheder.
<Ubuntubruger7> hello
#ubuntu-dk 2017-05-12
<dcedata> hejsa
<dcedata> ?spørgsmål søger en manual på dansk til opsætning af VPN/WEB/FIL server til ubuntu server
#ubuntu-dk 2017-05-13
<secret> dcedata: unixmen.com
<secret> "dansk"
<dcedata> secret, hmm kan ikke finde den manual ?
<secret> lær engelsk så, håber da ikke du kører din server på dansk
<secret> dcedata: https://www.unixmen.com/install-configure-ftp-server-ubuntu/
<secret> dcedata: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-lemp-stack-on-ubuntu-15-10/
<secret> dcedata: skal fil serverne fungere med DC i et windows miljø?
<dcedata> secret, nej det skal kun være en fil server :) og ikke DC :)
<dcedata> secret, hvordan fjernstyre jeg min server med OpenSSH ? :)
<dcedata> har fået installeret SSH på min ubuntu
<dcedata> men den kommer og spørger efter en password, hvordan ændre jeg den, så jeg kan logge på ?
<Cybergeek> hmm
#ubuntu-dk 2017-05-14
<dcedata> ja ved ikke hvad jeg gør galt ?
<dcedata> nå jeg har fundet løsningen på mit problem
<dcedata> jeg skal bare skrive "SSH brugernavn@local_ip" så virker det :)
#ubuntu-dk 2019-05-08
<fixor> hejsa. Håber jeg kan få lidt hjælp her :)
<fixor> hovsa, skal lige skifte nick
<fixor2> så skulle der ikke være problemer. Det er sådan at jeg har brugt windows i 29 år. Og nu endelig har fået taget mig sammen til at skifte
<fixor2> Mit største problem er: Jeg har 2 PC'er, hvoraf den ene nu er med win10 (desværre) og jeg ønsker at kunne fjernstyre den.
<fixor2> Jeg har forsøgt mig med forskellige udgaver, trok i kalder dem for "flavours"?
<fixor2> Det jeg gør allermest i er at konventere mine originale bd skiver om til mkv, og bruger handbrake og QSV.
<fixor2> Så jeg har forsøgt mig med at installere handbrake (går fint) men skal også bruge intel SDK tror jeg nok det hedder, og skal så selv "compile" handbrake.
<fixor2> Der går den så galt for mig. Jeg er så handicappet udi en terminal og den slags, sidst jeg rodede med en "prompt" var tibage i 1990'erne, den gang det hed MS DOS
<fixor2> så ... Hvilken linux/ubuntu vil i anbefale en tussegammel windows bruger? Hvor det er såen rimeligt nemt at få ting som samba/smb, Gnome Commander og ikke mindst enablet QSV på min linux.
<fixor2> anyone ?
<fixor2> :)
<fixor2> jeg vil lige skifte system, er straks tilbage, naturligvis samme nick som nu: fixor2
<fixor2> mmm tror måske QSV virker nu, vil lige se ad i handbrake (så er jeg blot 1 skridt fra at nedlægge alt hvad der hedder af windows her)
<fixor2> næ ... i
<fixor2> ih altså, gui er så meget nemmere (hi hi)
<fixor2> øv, blev åbenbart smidt af ....
#ubuntu-dk 2019-05-09
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" Kære community. Jeg var ved at formatere min win-10 laptop, gik en tur, og da jeg kom tilbage stod den i bios. Når jeg trykker "save changes and exit" vender den blot tilbage til bios. Så downloadede jeg Ubuntu Linux og lavede en install-USB. Det lykkedes mig, at installere Ubuntu, men det virkede ikke rigtigt. Da jeg genstartede kom der en DOS-besked "something went seriously wrong". Ved genstart uden USB
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" . . . fortsat . . . Mit problem er bare, at jeg ikke ved en skid om, hvad jeg skal gøre i bios, og om der er noget andet helt galt. Så jeg håber nogen af jer kan hjælpe, mvh Thomas
